# Offshore trip friday



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Doing a offshore trip out of freeport, have two space open... Going 60 - 80 miles out. Have a 35 cc donzi. PM if interested.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Would like to but no day off this Friday.


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Full crew


----------

